# Using British Car in Spain



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi I’m planning on relocating to Spain in May 19 I would like to take my UK car there and use for the first six months or until such time I purchase a Spanish car. Is there anything I need to know prior I do understand can only use for a period of time However I’ve also herd of horror stories of cars being ceased by local police etc also routes I’m planning on Portsmouth to Santander with a 7 hour drive to Xàbia has anyone experienced this route is there a cheaper alternative. 

Advice would be much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't believe too many horror stories. Some people have probably been driving around illegally for decades. I waited two years before re-registering my French car in Spain (it was always insured and inspected).

So 6 months shouldn't bother anyone in the police if you don't draw attention to yourself, but you will have problems selling or trading in a British registered car in Spain.


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi that’s great thank you looking at initially taking for 6 months ( ish) with a view to perhaps a purchase of a Spanish car all being well then my UK car will return to UK. Again advice much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> Hi I’m planning on relocating to Spain in May 19 I would like to take my UK car there and use for the first six months or until such time I purchase a Spanish car. Is there anything I need to know prior I do understand can only use for a period of time However I’ve also herd of horror stories of cars being ceased by local police etc also routes I’m planning on Portsmouth to Santander with a 7 hour drive to Xàbia has anyone experienced this route is there a cheaper alternative.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated


One presumes you are coming by car because you want to bring stuff with you, in which case why not sell the car in advance and buy a van bring the stuff over and sell the van to somebody who is moving back to UK. this could save you somewhere about £500.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

The UK must have different insurance, I can only get 90 days coverage for anywhere outside Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> Don't believe too many horror stories. Some people have probably been driving around illegally for decades. I waited two years before re-registering my French car in Spain (it was always insured and inspected).
> 
> So 6 months shouldn't bother anyone in the police if you don't draw attention to yourself, but you will have problems selling or trading in a British registered car in Spain.


I think the story may be different in Castilla y Leon to the south of Spain. I have a Spanish car and licence and have only been stopped once in the 25+ years that I've been driving here, but others in the south report that it's much more likely that you're stopped there and they do have campaigns where people driving on foreign plates are stopped. Also I'm wondering... Are you sure that your car was fully insured because if you're not "following the rules" then the insurance is invalid??


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> The UK must have different insurance, I can only get 90 days coverage for anywhere outside Spain.


I thought UK insurance was more restrictive. My French insurers refused to renew when I left France but they said the policy could run its course to the end of the year. 

I also understood that any European policy is supposed to cover you abroad to the bare minimum for its entire duration, and it's only enhanced cover that is restricted to 90 days in many cases. Post-Brexit though, who knows...

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the story may be different in Castilla y Leon to the south of Spain. I have a Spanish car and licence and have only been stopped once in the 25+ years that I've been driving here, but others in the south report that it's much more likely that you're stopped there and they do have campaigns where people driving on foreign plates are stopped. Also I'm wondering... Are you sure that your car was fully insured because if you're not "following the rules" then the insurance is invalid??


I was stopped once during a breathalyser campaign, they just asked for my licence, nothing about the car. 

My French insurers had my new address; they didn't have a problem with it and let the policy expire, but as I mention above they wouldn't renew on a foreign address.

To my mind any potential problems would have stemmed from being a Spanish resident in a foreign registered car, but I don't think a French company would care about the intricacies of Spanish foreigner registration so my issue would have just been with policia / extranjera rather than the insurer.

For the second year, during the import process, I sourced Spanish insurance.

The only real difference I can think of in CyL is that us foreigners are few and far between, so the roads aren't clogged with potentially illegal cars that catch plod's attention like on the Costas. If they had a crackdown here I imagine they'd struggle to find two foreign cars, and any they did would probably be Portuguese vans!

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

For my move down to Valencia next week I have obtained an international drivers permit, a 180 day green card for my car insurance but was only allowed 90 days green card on my motorcycle insurance.

As I intend matriculating both vehicles and insuring them via a Spanish company I don’t envisage any problems.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> Hi I’m planning on relocating to Spain in May 19 I would like to take my UK car there and use for the first six months or until such time I purchase a Spanish car. Is there anything I need to know prior I do understand can only use for a period of time However I’ve also herd of horror stories of cars being ceased by local police etc also routes I’m planning on Portsmouth to Santander with a 7 hour drive to Xàbia has anyone experienced this route is there a cheaper alternative.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated
> 
> ...


We have driven from Bilbao to Javea, from Calais to Javea and from Javea to Le Havre in the past and had no problems. You will encounter lorries on the motorways, but plenty of opportunity to overtake, although being righthand drive, it sometimes helps to have a passenger..The motorways are good and there are places to stop for a short rest. Make sure you have money or a card ready for the tolls.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gazeeboo said:


> We have driven from Bilbao to Javea, from Calais to Javea and from Javea to Le Havre in the past and had no problems. You will encounter lorries on the motorways, but plenty of opportunity to overtake, although being righthand drive, it sometimes helps to have a passenger..The motorways are good and there are places to stop for a short rest. Make sure you have money or a card ready for the tolls.


Hi Gazeeboo
I have no issues driving on the continent. Over the last 4 years we have dragged our caravan down to southern Spain, Italy and South of France.
Someone did say it may be awkward at car park exits and overtaking but I actually lived in Germany for 9 years with a right hand drive car and in the UK with a left hand drive car ( I know! )

I got the international drivers permit and green cards a couple of weeks ago just in case we crashed out of the EU without a deal.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

ViaMichelin.fr will do an excellent job of route planning for you for both France and Spain. It will also tell you how much the tariffs are on the various motorways. But if you choose to take the Western routes through France you can save at least €100 over some of the other routes. The À class Spanish motorways are free, the APs are normally pay. 

As regards payment: get a BipnGo dongle,as that works in both countries. I think you can still buy them in the UK at the last of the motorway services on the M20 as well as through the post.Otherwise pay by card, not cash as the queues can quickly get lengthy.


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> One presumes you are coming by car because you want to bring stuff with you, in which case why not sell the car in advance and buy a van bring the stuff over and sell the van to somebody who is moving back to UK. this could save you somewhere about £500.



Hi thanks for your advice think thats a pretty costly way to be honest I have a decent car, so exchange in for a van and then selling the van on id find quite difficult to be frank ...then you have all the wheeling and dealing etc Oh my lord the thought of it just wanna jump in my car and head over ...But thank you anyway


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

Monkey104 said:


> Hi Gazeeboo
> I have no issues driving on the continent. Over the last 4 years we have dragged our caravan down to southern Spain, Italy and South of France.
> Someone did say it may be awkward at car park exits and overtaking but I actually lived in Germany for 9 years with a right hand drive car and in the UK with a left hand drive car ( I know! )
> 
> I got the international drivers permit and green cards a couple of weeks ago just in case we crashed out of the EU without a deal.


Hi again thanks for your reply(s) I to am a HGV Class Artic Driver so have no issues with continent driving Im just more concerned about Spanish police and UK Registered car (meaning) I don't want to loose my car I will have a look on AA Website and see what is required i.e. in additional to full comp insurance and Europe Breakdown cover I do have my Driving Permit incase I get caught short (with Brexit) not that I can see that happening before the new millennium :spy:


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

ccm47 said:


> viamichelin.fr will do an excellent job of route planning for you for both france and spain. It will also tell you how much the tariffs are on the various motorways. But if you choose to take the western routes through france you can save at least â‚¬100 over some of the other routes. The ã€ class spanish motorways are free, the aps are normally pay.
> 
> As regards payment: Get a bipngo dongle,as that works in both countries. I think you can still buy them in the uk at the last of the motorway services on the m20 as well as through the post.otherwise pay by card, not cash as the queues can quickly get lengthy.



great advice thank you will have a look


----------



## Chris.B (Jun 16, 2018)

Can I ask those people that already have a green card, which insurance company you are with. I have asked for a green card from my insurance (Esure) they say they can't issue them until they know what is happening with Brexit. I drive down to Arboleas in a couple of weeks so I need to get it sorted. Thanks Chris.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> Hi again thanks for your reply(s) I to am a HGV Class Artic Driver so have no issues with continent driving Im just more concerned about Spanish police and UK Registered car (meaning) I don't want to loose my car I will have a look on AA Website and see what is required i.e. in additional to full comp insurance and Europe Breakdown cover I do have my Driving Permit incase I get caught short (with Brexit) not that I can see that happening before the new millennium :spy:


It is always possible that the Guardia will be hitting UK registered vehicles more since there are so many illegally used UK registered vehicles that have been here years with no MoTs, etc. a lot of them owned by those who live under the radar and have been panic-registering their residence. Of course, those will be doubly illegal once their owners have registered their residence since it is also illegal for Spanish residents to drive foreign registered vehicles.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris.B said:


> Can I ask those people that already have a green card, which insurance company you are with. I have asked for a green card from my insurance (Esure) they say they can't issue them until they know what is happening with Brexit. I drive down to Arboleas in a couple of weeks so I need to get it sorted. Thanks Chris.


A green card is NOT required within the EU. As we won't be leaving the EU any time soon, I don't see the issue.


----------



## Chris.B (Jun 16, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> A green card is NOT required within the EU. As we won't be leaving the EU any time soon, I don't see the issue.


I wish I could be as confident as you, I leave on the 24th of April for 3 months, as it stands now it is possible we leave the EU on May 22nd, I would rather get it sorted before I leave than try when I am in Spain.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

For the sake of a call to your insurance company its a no brainier!
Got mine for the bike and car within 3 days and it doesn’t cost anything.


----------



## Chris.B (Jun 16, 2018)

Monkey104 said:


> For the sake of a call to your insurance company its a no brainier!
> Got mine for the bike and car within 3 days and it doesn’t cost anything.


Monkey104, I agree with you, but my insurance company (esure) wont issue me one until they know what is happening with Brexit. Could you tell me which company you are with please.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Chris.B said:


> I wish I could be as confident as you, I leave on the 24th of April for 3 months, as it stands now it is possible we leave the EU on May 22nd, I would rather get it sorted before I leave than try when I am in Spain.


If your heart is set on having a Green Card to cover ALL eventualitities then . . .

The best thing to do is to ring your insurance company and demand a Green Card to
cover your motor insurance for travel abroad. You don't have to say which 
countries your travelling too ( so keep schtum if quizzed ) as the bottom line is
your well within your rights to request a Green card without being quizzed about
it by your insurance company.

Finally be sure to write your local MP on all the hassle your getting over travelling
abroad during Brexit and encourage others to do so.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Chris.B said:


> Monkey104, I agree with you, but my insurance company (esure) wont issue me one until they know what is happening with Brexit. Could you tell me which company you are with please.


 My car is insured with LV who gave me a green card for 6 months and the motorcycle is Bennett’s who would only give me one for 3 months. Either way I am covered until I obtain my residency. Hopefully!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Monkey104 said:


> My car is insured with LV who gave me a green card for 6 months and the motorcycle is Bennett’s who would only give me one for 3 months. Either way I am covered until I obtain my residency. Hopefully!


Although if I were you, I would exchange your British driving license for a Spanish one asap in the event
of a no deal Brexit, if your stated objective is to obtain Spanish residency.


----------



## Chris.B (Jun 16, 2018)

A quick update, spoke to my insurance company again this morning (esure), a complete change in attitude, green card no problem, you will receive it in a day or two, no charge. I don't know if it is because I spoke to a different employee, or a change in company policy, whichever, much happier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Although if I were you, I would exchange your British driving license for a Spanish one asap in the event
> of a no deal Brexit, if your stated objective is to obtain Spanish residency.


He'll need to be a registered resident BEFORE changing to a Spanish licence, of course.


The Spanish govt has essentially now given us 21 months after a no-deal Brexit to get our paperwork in order.


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> It is always possible that the Guardia will be hitting UK registered vehicles more since there are so many illegally used UK registered vehicles that have been here years with no MoTs, etc. a lot of them owned by those who live under the radar and have been panic-registering their residence. Of course, those will be doubly illegal once their owners have registered their residence since it is also illegal for Spanish residents to drive foreign registered vehicles.




On that popped into Insurance office today re insurance policy as currently after 90 days my UK is Null and Void advice was as above Guardia have begun hitting UK plated cars outside Spanish schools etc knowing well that Schools are frequented by parents dropping off Children etc. 

I was told to be careful !!! asked “why” was because UK plated cars have been getting away with it in Spain for to many years. ! 

On that was also advised that a UK plated car cannot be insured in Spain would this be correct on the latter advice would be greatly appreciated yet again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

Chris.B said:


> Monkey104, I agree with you, but my insurance company (esure) wont issue me one until they know what is happening with Brexit. Could you tell me which company you are with please.




Brightside Car Insurance came out with “ we are not issuing green cards as yet” quick on the response I stated I’m going away for 3 months in May now rather than not “ I would like one” in fact I said I have children and don’t want my car impounded until some friggin politicians decide. So please issue one ! Needless to say it’s on its way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisjamie1967 (Mar 30, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> He'll need to be a registered resident BEFORE changing to a Spanish licence, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Williams how do you exchange UK for Spanish licence please 

Not sure if I’m answering my own question however found this maybe of use note I’m not POC and it’s written by AN Other ( maybe of use as a guide) 


Changing your UK Driving Licence for a Spanish driving Licence

How to change your Licence

If you need to change your Licence you have two options. You can either do it yourself or you can pay someone to do it for you.
If you choose to do it alone then you can expect to have at least two trips backwards and forwards to Trafico.

First of all you must make an appointment (cita previa) which can be made either on the DGT site www.dgt.es or by calling the free 060 hotline.

Then you must take in the correct paper work.
To renew your Licence you will need

 An official application form which can be downloaded from the Traffic Department and is on the website of the DGT

 Proof of identity (passport)

 Residencia (and copy)

 Padron (proof of your address from the town hall) renewed within
the last three months

 Driving Licence card and counterpart

 A recent photograph 32mm x 26mm

 Payment of 23.50€

You may also require a medical examination and must find a designated clinic where you will be tested for eyesight, hearing, pulse and blood pressure, speed of reaction and judgment of speed.

Once you have applied, the Spanish authorities will need to obtain a certificate of entitlement from the DVLA if you are a UK resident, or the equivalent for those holding a licence from another country. 

This can sometimes hold up the process, but you should still have your original licence which won’t be taken from you until a later date. When you do have to submit your licence then you receive a form which authorises you to drive in Spain while waiting for your Spanish licence to arrive.

If you pay someone to do it for you, the process overall is the same but you will need to sign a form giving your representative permission to apply for a Spanish driving licence on your behalf. You will have to pay but it certainly makes things simple to have someone fluent in the language and the legalese to process for you.

Your Spanish driving licence will then be sent out in the post and can take anything from a few weeks to a few months to arrive. Once it does you can at last rest assured that whatever the gossip is about driving licences in Spain, yours is the real deal.

Expats from outside Europe
Citizens of many countries, including the United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa, will have to take the full Spanish driving test to get a Spanish Licence.
You must apply at the Provincial Traffic Headquarters (Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico). You’ll need:

a certificate of mental and physical fitness from the Authorised Drivers’ Check Centre (Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores Autorizado);

 An application form
 Two passport-sized photographs
 Your residence permit
 Proof of address in Spain
 A declaration that there are no suspensions or legal cases preventing you from driving;
 A declaration that you don’t already hold a similar Licence.

You must take lessons through a recognised driving school (ie. a family member does not qualify). Look online or in the Paginas Amarillas (Spain's Yellow Pages) under 'autoesceula'.
The test is divided into two: a written theory test and a practical test. 

Both are usually taken in Spanish although you can take a translator with you and in some areas of Spain there are English-speaking examiners.

For more information visit www.dgt.es


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you can get your UK insurance company to insure it you will have a maximum of 6 months in any EU country.
If you become resident I believe you have to have it matriculated within a month of obtaining residence.
Don’t forget, you also have to pay import tax based on the value of the vehicle ( exemptions apply)

This is EU law!


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Where did you get this 6 month idea?

Here's what it says on the EU site:

Car insurance validity in the EU – United Kingdom

Third party motor insurance

When you move temporarily to the UK from another EU country (as a student, pensioner, second home owner, cross-border commuter), your existing insurance policy from another EU country*remains valid for the period of validity.
You can use your existing policy, even after moving to the UK up until you register the vehicle, at which time you will be required to have in place motor insurance issued by an insurer that is authorised to provide motor insurance in the UK.

And in Spain:

Car insurance validity in the EU – Spain

Third party motor insurance

When you move temporarily to Spain from another EU country (as a student, pensioner, second homeowner, cross-border commuter), your existing insurance policy from another EU country is still valid for the period it was signed for.
You can use your existing policy, even after moving to Spain (once officially registered as a resident) from another EU country, for the period it was signed for.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/vehicles/insurance/validity/index_en.htm



Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

_Si_ said:


> Where did you get this 6 month idea?
> 
> Here's what it says on the EU site:
> 
> ...


As I said, there are exemptions! My reference was from someone who is moving to Spain permanently and doing it legally.

If you spend more than 183 days in Spain, then you are legally considered to be a resident. Hence, you are only permitted to drive a UK registered vehicle in Spain for up to 6 months of the year.

If you stay longer than 6 months:

You must register (Matriculate) your UK vehicle in Spain
Or remove the car from Spain.

The rules are the same for any Eu country.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Monkey104 said:


> My reference was from someone who is moving to Spain permanently and doing it legally.


Ah OK. You're conflating Spanish residence requirements with international insurance cover. 

Look at this page: europa.eu


> You can use your existing policy, *even after moving to Spain (once officially registered as a resident)* from another EU country, *for the period it was signed for*.


The EU appear to be saying that if your car insurance is valid for longer than Spain permits you to drive a foreign car on Spanish territory, than so be it, you're breaking Spanish law but your insurance is still valid. We should probably let the courts actually test that theory.

The EU site does provide this example in its FAQ: 


> *Can I keep my car insured with my current French insurer when I move to Belgium?*
> 
> When you register your car in Belgium — as you should if you plan to stay there over 6 months — you will have to prove that you have insurance cover. The Belgian authorities will have to accept insurance cover from any French insurance company that is authorised to provide services in Belgium. But if you find your French insurance company is not authorised in Belgium, you will have to find another insurer.


Given the global nature of insurance, it is possible that many firms have authorisation across all of Europe.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Monkey104 said:


> As I said, there are exemptions! My reference was from someone who is moving to Spain permanently and doing it legally.
> 
> If you spend more than 183 days in Spain, then you are legally considered to be a resident. Hence, you are only permitted to drive a UK registered vehicle in Spain for up to 6 months of the year.
> 
> ...


 183 days refers to TAX residency.
You are considered to be a resident of Spain by the Spanish authorities (at present) after 90 days


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

lewisjamie1967 said:


> Hi Williams how do you exchange UK for Spanish licence please
> 
> Not sure if I’m answering my own question however found this maybe of use note I’m not POC and it’s written by AN Other ( maybe of use as a guide)
> 
> ...


Hi lewisjamie1967,

I couldn't have put it better myself than what you included above, in relation to exchanging your British driving license for a
Spanish driving license, as I reckon you have covered most of the important steps.

Of course this is all in order to avoid having to take the Spanish driving test for a Spanish driving license, if and when the
Spanish authorities decree that UK driving licenses are no longer eligible for exchange once the UK has left the EU.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> .. if and when the Spanish authorities decree that UK driving licenses are no longer eligible for exchange once the UK has left the EU.


That's the worst case for sure. Despite it being absurd for Spain to accept the standard of the UK driving test as sufficiently comparable one month and then say it isn't the next month, it's easy to foresee an intervening period before the regulations are amended when a UK licence is not accepted for exchange simply because it falls through the cracks. 

That said, it's been interesting to see Ireland adopt the EU line on licences, saying British ones must be exchanged before Brexit. I would have expected that given the long-standing and pre-EU agreements between the UK and Ireland that the Republic would have already added the UK licence to its equivalence list, but no. It seems they are going to, but again, no idea when that will happen. https://www.ndls.ie/news/149-brexit-update.html

Anyway, that's why we are trying to exchange ours now, even though we have almost 8 years validity left on each.



Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

_Si_ said:


> That's the worst case for sure. Despite it being absurd for Spain to accept the standard of the UK driving test as sufficiently comparable one month and then say it isn't the next month, it's easy to foresee an intervening period before the regulations are amended when a UK licence is not accepted for exchange simply because it falls through the cracks.
> 
> That said, it's been interesting to see Ireland adopt the EU line on licences, saying British ones must be exchanged before Brexit. I would have expected that given the long-standing and pre-EU agreements between the UK and Ireland that the Republic would have already added the UK licence to its equivalence list, but no. It seems they are going to, but again, no idea when that will happen. https://www.ndls.ie/news/149-brexit-update.html
> 
> ...


I agree the Irish Republic do seem to have taken a tougher line on the cut off date for exchanging your
British driving license for an Irish ( EU recognised ) driving license; in retrospect the Spanish do seem
to be more generous, if what I'm hearing is true about 9 month grace periods to exchange following 
a hard Brexit.

It makes one wonder how the Irish Republic will treat Northern Ireland drivers who might think that,
if I'm legally entitled to an Irish Passport ( even though they have lived all their life in Ulster with 
family in Northern Ireland ) then the next stage could be to pursue their rights for an Irish
Republic driving license ( during the exchange period ) instead of the inferior British driving license.
Maybe Northern Irish people and Ulster friends in the south, can petition the Irish Parliament to 
have their right of exchange continue for Northern Ireland drivers, long after Eire have removed
such rights for the rest of the United Kingdom drivers, following the UK's withdraw from the
EU.

Although to tell you the truth the British driving license will be so woefully devalued compared to
other EU member state driving licenses, after a Hard Brexit ( if that's what finally happens ? ) that
nobody will want the IDP red tape, etc that comes with it; if they're legally entitled to an
EU member state license instead.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

There has been some pragmatic and encouraging movement from France, a country which has taken a relatively cold stance towards its British citizens so far:



> The French government has published a decree stating that UK driving licences can continue to be used in the case of a no-deal Brexit by those who can prove "normal residence" in France. Britons can also apply to have their licences converted to French ones under the same conditions as now.*
> 
> "Normal residence" means those who have been living in France for six months (185 days) and the move will come into effect the day the UK crashes out of the European Union without a deal.


*


https://www.thelocal.fr/20190408/br...uk-driving-licences-in-case-of-no-deal-brexit

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

Simon22 said:


> The UK must have different insurance, I can only get 90 days coverage for anywhere outside Spain.


It’s the same. 
This is the problem I’m having. 90 days max. 
I’m not sure how to play it as I’m always being told not to worry but they’ll want details of your travel if you make a claim. If the accident is on day 91 they won’t pay out.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Poppyandnoodle said:


> It’s the same.
> This is the problem I’m having. 90 days max.
> I’m not sure how to play it as I’m always being told not to worry but they’ll want details of your travel if you make a claim. If the accident is on day 91 they won’t pay out.


My understanding is that a nationwide current account ,I think flexplus ,allows unlimited European breakdown cover.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Unless they have changed the law, it certainly was that all insurance policies had to provide minimum cover (3rd party) for the duration of the policy throughout the EU

This would seem to confirm that still
applies :- 

Extract 
“. When you register a car in any EU country, you must insure it for third party liability. This compulsory insurance is valid in all other EU countries.”

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/euro...s/vehicles/insurance/validity/indexamp_en.htm


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Unless they have changed the law, it certainly was that all insurance policies had to provide minimum cover (3rd party) for the duration of the policy throughout the EU
> 
> This would seem to confirm that still
> applies :-
> ...


Further references in post #33 above.

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------

